# Roller Keeper



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Has anyone used these roller keepers?

https://www.amazon.com/Obvious-Solu...?keywords=roller+keeper&qid=1579544728&sr=8-1

I paint mostly at night and weekends, solo. I like wrapping my roller in plastic wrap but it not effective or reusable. I like taking the covers off the frame nightly so they don't get stuck on there. Maybe this is a good product for me.

Anyone else have a solid practice for keeping their rollers wet and usable?


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I've seen those things. Thought about giving them a shot, but I don't need yet another thing to keep clean. I also wonder if there would be enough air in there to allow paint on the roller cover to begin to dry and maybe screw them up. Not sure. I like plastic wrap because it seals out any air and it's quick and easy. On a bigger job with several colours on the go, I don't want to have to deal with several of those things.


Sadly, we work in an industry that's prone to waste. It's nice to find ways to minimize the waste, but that's not one I'm willing to go with.


Only time I've had a cover get stuck on a cage where I couldn't get it off with a hammer was when it got lost in the van for more than a week after I was done with a job.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Zip lock bags for me. keep out of the sun they good for a month or so.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We just picked up a few of those to try. You can’t easily get the roller off a Sherlock frame by grabbing it with the tube. Need to tap it off the frame. So far, it seems to work fine, only been using them for one or two jobs so far. I am trying to avoid the rollers staying wrapped in plastic on the frame problem. Plastic is messy too, this seems neater. So far they rinse out clean.


----------



## DanKyle (Oct 1, 2018)

I always keep a masker on hand with 12" masking poly on it. Rip a 16" long piece of poly off, wrap your roller and use your extension pole to tap it off the cage. 

Overall takes about 30 seconds to give it an airtight wrap, they can last for weeks like this.


----------



## deadend (Aug 1, 2013)

...I use the a similar product made famous on Shark Tank...the Brush Cover and the Roller Cover...brush and roller fit inside Kovrd zip bag with 9-14" tray and that's good for a long while...


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

im not a wrap up the tools type more washing after everyday but those zip up bags are really handy. for rollers i just use grocery bags, quick while not taking up much room and i need to use up grocery bags anyway


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Somewhat related; when doing smaller spray jobs like one or two doors, I’ll pour some of the paint into a clean 44 oz plastic coffee (in my case Folgers) container, add any extender I’m using, then fit a one gallon ziploc bag over the opening. Cut a hole in the bag and insert the stinger. Paint is protected from debris falling into it and if you decide to let things go overnight, the paint won’t dry out. If further time is needed, the plastic lid will fit the container opening with the bag still in place. Easy to add more product until finished when you can either choose to swab the container clean or toss.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

https://www.uline.ca/Product/Detail/S-7500/Gusseted-Poly-Bags/4-x-2-x-14-2-Mil-Gusseted-Poly-Bags

These are the way to go. You can use them a few times before they need replacing.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Masterwork said:


> https://www.uline.ca/Product/Detail/S-7500/Gusseted-Poly-Bags/4-x-2-x-14-2-Mil-Gusseted-Poly-Bags
> 
> These are the way to go. You can use them a few times before they need replacing.


Probably until the end of the job where you are using the same color - or until the cover itself needs to be swapped out due to extended use. 

Also, if any cover is going to be unused for awhile then I will put it in our garage fridge rather than just in the truck or elsewhere. Using our kitchen fridge doesn’t cut it with the wife (go figure :sad.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

I find that after a few uses, you end up with a bit of dry, flaky paint, in the bag, so it's best to toss it rather than get crap in the sleeve.

On jobs with multiple colours, clear bags are the easiest to keep organized.


----------



## Boisy (Mar 1, 2017)

Empty Pringles cans work great and you get to eat the Pringles too! I wrap the roller in plastic and push the excess back inside the roller. Place it in the Pringles can, put the lid on and then put some painters tape on the lid and write the colour on it if you need to keep track.


----------

